# Ghost Ark Shenanigans



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Hiya,

I was thinking recently that Immortals, unfortunately, cannot take Ghost Arks. It's a great shame, I realise.

However, Warriors can take them, and they are under no compulsion to stay inside that Ghost Ark. Indeed, they needn't even deploy inside it. 

To cut to the chase: Warriors buy the Ghost Ark, Immortals get inside it on Turn 1. Is this against the rules? If not, would you use it?

This would also work for Zandrekh buying a Command Barge then letting Obyron get inside it (as Obyron can't buy one...!) so Zandrekh can sit back and steal people's special rules whilst Obyron zooms about killing tanks then assaulting big units who will miss him enough times to give him ten attacks... ahem.

I don't think I've missed anything, but somebody please tell me if this is illegal.

~ Darvy


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Only partly illegal. In addition to only Warriors being able to buy a Ghost Ark, there is stipulation on what can ride in it. Only Warriors, Overlords, Lords, Crypteks and the named Necron Characters may ride in a Ghost Ark. Sadly, Immortals cannot ride one. I'd love to put Lychguard in one myself as they can assault out of it. But the best you can hope for is to put a Royal Court of 5 Destruction Crypteks in it. Good protection for a squad of tank hunters. Keep a large group of Warriors nearby to repair them for as long as possible. 

But yes, Obyron can ride somebody's CCB. He's a good candidate for this switch as most of the named characters no longer can use all their special rules from one. But Obyron can and wielding that Warscythe is good. But you do miss out on teleporting a squad around to inflict maximum damage. Orikan is still my personal favourite to take over a CCB from somebody else. It protects his weaker form and lets him rush to an enemy once he transforms, especially if he happens to do so on turn one.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

But if Obyron gets out of his CCB after he's achieved his goal, and Zandrekh is charged, he will join his unit ready to Veil them off next turn.

Alternatively, he could zip over to them and have them swallow him into the unit in one turn, then teleport away next time. So he gets to destroy a couple of vehicles in the CCB before using his Veil late-game.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

No not really, cus it only says that immortals can take scythes as transports, this said its only a dedicated transport so in friendlies I guess u could.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

falcoso said:


> No not really, cus it only says that immortals can take scythes as transports, this said its only a dedicated transport so in friendlies I guess u could.


What!? Where on Earth did you get that information?

EDIT: Re-reading your post makes it more understandable. I took it as you saying only Immortals could take a Night Scythe. But now I see you meant Immortals can only take a Night Scythe as their transport option. Sorry.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

What Archon Dan originally said was correct, Immortals cannot ride Ghost Arks, but Obyron could ride a Command Barge.

I quote from the codex:


> "The Ghost Ark has a transport capacity of ten models. It can only carry Necron Warriors, Necron Lords, Overlords, Crypteks, and the Necron special characters."


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Archon Dan said:


> What!? Where on Earth did you get that information?
> 
> EDIT: Re-reading your post makes it more understandable. I took it as you saying only Immortals could take a Night Scythe. But now I see you meant Immortals can only take a Night Scythe as their transport option. Sorry.


Sorry I was tired so abbreviated everything, but yes your edit was what I meant :laugh: and yes you could take obyron in a ghost ark. 

Why is it that you want to take immortals in a ghost ark anyway? Why don't you just take it in a Night Scythe, I'm gonna assume its because ghost arks ar tougher to tak down than scythes and the unit don't go into reserves if destroyed.

And yes I guess you could with Obyron in a CCB - if with lords and crypteks I would say no


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The main reason I would want something other than Warriors in a Ghost Ark is because it is open-topped. Warrior Gauss Flayers are the weakest weapon in the army, so taking something with more punch would be nice. Or putting Lycguard in it to get them to a target faster would be nice.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't get why they didn't allow more then just Warriors by Ghost Arks... it's not like other armies don't have assault vehicles with deadly assault units that can go inside them...


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

It is purely for fluff I believe. The Ghost Ark has interesting fluff on its use during bio-transference and how it was used to round up the average citizens. The average citizens became the lowly Warriors, whereas Immortals were soldiers, Lychguard were body guards for nobles and so on. But the key I think is the repairing of Warriors. Warriors have the worst bodies, thus the easiest to repair/replace. Further fluff states that Warriors being repaired are held in stasis aboard a Ghost Ark. Perhaps these stasis holds are only compatible with Warrior bodies. As to why the Royal Court and up can ride in it ... Are you going to tell a Necron Phaeron what he can and can't do? Otherwise, GW felt 10 Deathmarks firing from such a toughly armoured vehicle was unfair. But apparently 5 Crypteks with Eldritch Lances is not.


----------

